# Installing FreeBSD-7.2-amd64 to USB Pen Drive



## venomous (May 6, 2009)

I tried installing FreeBSD-7.2-i386 on my 8GB USB pen drive and it went successfully.  But when I tried installing FreeBSD-7.2-amd64 it panics while writing/committing to it.  Is this a bug on amd64 installer?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jenaniston (Jan 4, 2010)

Any links to make this a more useful and valuable thread to help support FreeBSD use on a USB?


----------

